# Breed suggestions for this "mini GSD" rescue?



## marcieryan (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

We adopted this little cutie a month ago from a rescue organization. She was probably picked up as a stray on the Navajo Reservation. Approximate age: 10 months. We think she is fully-grown, and she weighs 25 lbs. She was advertised as a Shepherd Mix... Most likely she has some herding dog in her, as she loves to bite ankles and untie shoelaces (we're working on that!). She is a very motivated retriever and loves to play tug, too. She has a "little dog" bark. Longish hair, and a curvy tail. Likes the water.

Maybe some aussie or kelpie in her? With Rez dogs, there's always lots of mixes in the gene pool. Your guesses as to her background breeding are appreciated.

We named her "Meg". Our last name is Ryan, so she's named after a fiesty movie star!

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## silara (Jul 24, 2012)

My first thought was maybe border collie/mini pin...

She's adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh she is adorable!!  She reminds me of a dog I knew 30 years ago named Marco ... he was a bit smaller in weight but was believed to be Sheltie cross.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

I see Sheltie maybe. I really see mini Eskimo dog too. Some kind of spitz I would think with the body and tail.


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

When I look at all the pics of this cute little spitfire, I see Pomeranian in her. Could just be my imagination. I am thinking Pom and Sheperd?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Poms come in that color. . .and 25 pounds isn't unheard of for a "throwback" Pom. Of course rez dogs are mixes of mixes, but I bet Pomeranian figured heavily in her background.


----------



## marcieryan (Jan 16, 2011)

I've never seen a "shepherd" colored Pom before, but what a great mix that would be. Thanks, everyone for your responses, she sure LOOKS like she should be a specific breed, even if it doesn't exist yet!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I Googled "black and tan Pomeranian" and got these results: http://isearch.avg.com/images?s=sid...12&ds=AVG&d=6/9/2012+9:49:51+PM&pr=fr&snd=hdr

But her fur isn't as poofy as a Pom's. So probably something else mixed in. Maybe Border Collie or similar.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

She has the same colouring as several Aussies that have been through my local shelter lately. She doesn't look like an Aussie though.


----------



## elisabex (Aug 1, 2012)

She looks like a Rotweiller Collie Sheltie MinPin LOL


----------



## EFoxwell (Aug 4, 2012)

No idea but great looking dog!


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm thinking some kind of spitz. Maybe part corgi? 

Some undocked Pembroke corgis. http://mycorgi.com/group/undockedpems


----------

